# How to get the SPD infomation in freebsd ?



## sw2wolf (Jun 29, 2010)

In windows, the `CPU-Z` utility can be used to get the SPD(Serial Presence Detect) information.   How about freebsd ?  I want to get those information especially frequency to add more memory. And i donot want to touch the hardware.

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

You can try sysutils/dmidecode. Not sure if it will tell you what type of DRAM you have though.


----------



## teckk (Jul 3, 2010)

```
sudo dmidecode > specs.txt
```
Will make you a file specs.txt
or

```
$ sudo dmidecode --type 17
```
Will get you just the ram to sdout


----------



## VVD (Sep 11, 2022)

Try to use decode-dimms from port sysutils/i2c-tools.
Require at least kldload smb.


----------

